# Possible Scam?



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

The Handyman Club of America, has chosen me, yes me, to receive and test FREE TOOLS! Some how they found out that I am an expert handyman and they NEED my input. What to do, what to do. Anyone ever heard of these guys?


----------



## lew (Feb 13, 2008)

I get a packet from them, about every other month. It usually contains some sort of "freebee" such as a plastic drill index, screw size chart or drill speed chart. As these are unsolicited, my me, I figure they are mine o keep- no obligation!

As far as joining up- forget it!

Any one need an extra plastic drill index?

Lew


----------



## christopheralan (Mar 19, 2008)

I swear this junk-mail makes me laugh! The 16,000 wwing plans blog: http://lumberjocks.com/Stevinmarin/blog/16605 made me think to post about this one.


----------



## richgreer (Dec 25, 2009)

Forget it and just walk away. I wish I had done that.


----------



## GaryC (Dec 31, 2008)

Dang, Lew. Just when I thought I had you Christmas gift figured out!!!


----------



## rkevins (May 18, 2010)

I am a member of handyman..the test products are sometimes pretty good I recieved a good pair of boots and a few other things that are good.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Watch out for unsolicited crap like that on your credit card statments. Classmates.com is good at adding garbage you don't want once they have your CC#:-((


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

BTW, they all them marketing partners. Should be a felony, just another way for the corpo pigs to steal from the unsuspecting.


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

Get any of the free stuff they want to send you…... and then tell them no thanks. I went a few rounds with those guys. Finally just told them to kiss my butt…... A few months later I got a letter saying they missed me. Go figure…..


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

Handyman Club of America is just a different form of a book club … once you get involved with them they will start sending you over-priced, useless books on a regular basis. The stuff they send you to 'test' is junk.


----------



## Howie (May 25, 2010)

I got a very nice CD in the mail (unsolicited) on doing raised panel doors. It said since I didn't request it,it was mine to either keep or return. Well me being the enterprising person I am, I watched it, liked it(have a TV/vcr/cd player in my shop just for stuff like this) AND KEPT IT! They bugged me for 3 months about either paying for it or returning it….of course it was mine to keep if I wanted it. They finally got the message,I wasn't going to return it or pay for it.
My wife used to get the Handyman special all the time. Never got suckered in on it. Get enough junk as it is.
and above all they won't get a CC#. 
Check out the new Readers Digest,they have a very good article about stuff like this.


----------



## firecaster (Jan 15, 2009)

Surely you don't think they're dishonest. They do send me free gifts with their solicitations.


----------



## ShawnH (Mar 30, 2007)

I signed up about 6 years ago. Still waiting on the tools to test.


----------



## BillWhite (Jul 23, 2007)

THose bit/screw sizers make good glue spreaders.
Bill


----------



## D1st (Jan 28, 2010)

They are worthless. I never signed up or anything and they are sending me bills to pay for that are supposebly delinquent. *@$# them is what I say.


----------



## ellen35 (Jan 1, 2009)

If it sounds too good to be true… it is!


----------



## wiswood2 (Apr 12, 2008)

Just crooks.
Chuck


----------



## littlecope (Oct 23, 2008)

Congratulations, Chris, that's a really huge honor!!
I, too, was selected and received the illustrious plastic drill index…
It sure helps me breathe easier in the shop…


----------



## juniorjock (Feb 3, 2008)

What??? You guys didn't get the nifty scratch pad too…. The one that has five sheets of paper.


----------



## TopamaxSurvivor (May 2, 2008)

Best thing to do with them is send the crap to the atty general's office with a complaint. That will keep thme busy for a little while.


----------



## bobdurnell (Sep 24, 2007)

I like the id cards work great as glue spreaders. I haven't found a good use for the drill bit sizers.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

I joined Handyman club years ago. I don't think they're a dishonest group, but I don't think they offer very much. I get a magazine from them called "Handy", which gives DIYer type tips and articles. I got one thing to test, I think it was a car wax or something like that, and got to keep it, but it was no big deal. In my opinion, it's not worth something going after. It doesn't rip you off, but it doesn't give you much in return.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

They contacted me, wanting to test my Kerry-All Pouch for me…at no charge.
Trouble is, they wanted me to send them 40 (forty!!!) pouches free AND pay the shipping!
I, um, had to decline. If I was making that kind of money, I would give 40 to the nice folks on here…


----------



## Kindlingmaker (Sep 29, 2008)

The mag is nice but it is mostly a "come on" about tool testing. The mag will stand on its own if they quit trying to get folks interested by means other than pure honesty.


----------



## Sawdust2 (Mar 18, 2007)

I subscribed years ago on the recommendation of a friend. As I recall he had gotten something to test and thought it was worthwhile.
When the subscription ran out I did not re-up. The magazine was not worth the money.
I then got a letter that they had just picked me to test some item and if I would renew they would send it on.
The mag was so bad I ignored the come on

Lee


----------



## Gregn (Mar 26, 2010)

Never got any test tools from them, just those plastic index cards that hang on the wall being collected every time they send their ads.


----------



## CyBorge (Sep 15, 2009)

They picked me to solicit a couple months ago. My relative lack of skills and experience is a darn good indicator of just how selective they aren't!

JJ, you must have gotten a partially used note pad, because mine has *ten* sheets!


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

I've been a member of the Handyman Club of America for ages. I became a life member almost right away. The magazine is alright. It's not great, but sometimes I get some good ideas from it. If I wasn't already a lifer, I'd probably think twice about subscribing, but since I've already paid for it, I just enjoy the good ideas when they show up.

I've received a few products to test. You have to fill out a product request form before you receive an item, and then fill out an evaluation of the item afterwards. You don't get any choice of the item sent to you. Nothing I've tested has been of any real value, and none have applied to my normal DIY activities.

However, they've always seemed like a decent company. I've called and emailed a few times during my membership, and always received prompt and courteous responses. I'm sorry to hear that they are resorting to lousy tactics to get new subscribers.


----------



## Rustic (Jul 21, 2008)

I am also a life member and NOW they are wanting me to become a "Master" Life member…not happenin


----------



## reggiek (Jun 12, 2009)

This is a scam - take a look at this complaints site I use them alot to check on things I receive in the mail, or by email, to see if there are alot of complaints on them. Do a search on Handyman Club and you will see alot of complaints about not getting goods, being billed for things not ordered….and folks finding out they are out to a collection agency for membership dues after they cancelled or when they did not order. Buyer Beware.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

I fell for that one a few years ago. Although not a scam as such, they want you to test some item and report your findings. My test item was a foam sanding sponge worth about 50¢. They keep sending me plastic drill gauges. I think I have about 5 of them. Don't waste your time.


----------



## 280305 (Sep 28, 2008)

*Rick *- That made me laugh. There is something beyond a life membership? Can you pass it on to your heirs or use it in the afterlife?


----------



## Mogebier (Feb 4, 2010)

I will sign up on almost any mailing list or free site or things like that.
I have a P.O. Box and that's what it is for.
Spam away all they want at it. Doesn't bother me.
I also use my middle name.


----------

